# Vicious Biting



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Storm, my new bird, is a very nasty biter. We can't even go near him without him trying to attack us. Mum and Dad have both been bitten to the point where it has drawn blood. Mine hasn't drawn blood, but he's ripped some skin off. Does anyone have an ideas on how to stop him from biting, or get him to trust us more. We let him walk up onto us at his own pace, but he'll sit and bite our ears, or our fingers if we move our hand anywhere near him. I've done a little bit of 'up' training with him which he does, but he bites me before he steps up.

We've only had him since Saturday, but I don't want him to get into the habit of thinking it's ok to bite us like that.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Make sure no one reacts when he bites. He will realize there is no point in biting bc it doesn't do anything to you. 

Also, he needs more time to get used to his environment. I would "ignore" him for a while and let him do his own thing. And by that- I mean dont bribe him to come to you- let him find you when he is ready for interaction. He still needs to check out the place and make sure everything is safe. 

Also, if he seems like he is doing it playfully (is he tame?) when he bites- set him down and walk away without reacting (stay blank) and come back a couple seconds later and repeat if he bites. He will realize "hey when I bite I don't attention."


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

He is tame, but it's not playful biting. He bites, and doesn't let go. We've left the cage open, and let him come and go as he pleases, but he bites us even when he's come to us by himself. It's very hard not to react when he won't let go, and you have blood pouring out of your finger. We have been adopting the no reaction as much as possible because Chase was the same when we got him (but nowhere near as bad!), but as I mentioned, when he's latched on, it's pretty much impossible not to react.
I guess it's just a matter of time. As long as he doesn't get into the habit of it :/


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello try this, trainers have been successfully using it since Adam were
a lad....B.J. 

B.J's. Biting Birds.

In the cage provide a basic seed mix, water, iodine block & cuttlebone. 
All the other foods birds enjoy, ie, fruit, veg, hard boiled egg, nuts, biscuit etc, are used as treat foods. 
The birds should be fed the treat foods in small portions through the bars of the cage, with the aid a pair of tweezers or chopsticks to protect your fingers. 
Change the type of treat at each feed so your bird gets a good mix every day. The smaller the treat portions, the more often the treat feed visits & your arrival means nice things to eat. 

As the bird gets used to being fed treat foods this way, very gradually over the next few days. 
Move your fingers closer to the treat food as you slowly build up a bond of trust between you.
If your bird reacts badly remove the treat food until he settle down & move your fingers further back up the tweezers, away from the food before you re-offer the treat......Do this as many times as it takes. 

Don't allow yourself to get impatient or even mildly annoyed with your bird will sense this & will react accordingly. This treatment reinforces the fact that he is not the boss. You supply the goodies so you dictate the terms of your relationship.
A step in any training program takes as long as it takes. 
Expect a few set backs, birds like people, have good & bad days. Don't be in a hurry, only when your bird is happy to eat from your fingertips through the bars for several days, without biting are you ready to move on to the next 
step .
When hand feeding treats inside the cage use a hanky fixed to the bar above the door with two clothes pegs to act as a safety curtain to prevent your bird escaping via the open door. 
Offer him a favourite treat food by holding a small piece between your finger & thumb so your bird can reach it. 
If he appears in anyway disturbed. Remove your hand & allow him to calm down. 
Re-offer the treat, hold your hand still so he can eat. 
Remember offer it don't try to force it on him. If he doesn't eat withdraw & try again later, repeat until he does . 
Keep trying, offer him different small treat foods as often as you can over the next few days. 
Your aim is to build up a strong bond of friendship & trust between you. 
After a day or two of successful hand feeding. Your bird should be ready for step-up.. 
For their own safety birds should be confined to their cages until step-up has been mastered. 
Chasing & catching a bird can undermine any bond built up between an owner & bird......B.J.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks BJ. 
He already has that stuff in his cage.
He won't really eat any 'treat' foods except silverbeet, so I might use that to try. I've tried to feed it to him through the bars before and he ignored him. 

As the bird gets used to being fed treat foods this way, very gradually over the next few days. 
Move your fingers closer to the treat food as you slowly build up a bond of trust between you.
If your bird reacts badly remove the treat food until he settle down & move your fingers further back up the tweezers, away from the food before you re-offer the treat......Do this as many times as it takes. 

We don't grab him to put him back in his cage. He goes back by himself. He is very unhappy if he just sits in his cage with the door closed, so we let him walk around a closed room which we sit in as well.

I'll keep working on it, but any other tips would be nice


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Experiment with untried treat foods The super market Baking section is full of
treats you could try. & the fruit veg nuts sections....B.J.


----------

